# Toro electrics



## Lowell (12 d ago)

I'm a new member....have owned a number of Toro snow blowers and mowers over the years. I am considering replacing both of my Toro gas powered machines with Toro electric powered ones. I'd be curious if anyone in the forum has done the same....and what your thoughts are. Also, I assume that the battery from the the mower can serve as an extra battery for the blower in the off-season...yes? Thanks.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Can be done. Just need to figure out if it worth it for your usage needs. The mower it's easier to accommodate. The bigger issue users face is run time when snow blowing. If you currently run a 2-stage gas blower and it takes you over an hour to do your property, switching to battery might be a big mistake. If it's half an hour with a single stage you should be more than fine going with a battery single or two stage machine.


----------



## Lowell (12 d ago)

JJG723 said:


> Can be done. Just need to figure out if it worth it for your usage needs. The mower it's easier to accommodate. The bigger issue users face is run time when snow blowing. If you currently run a 2-stage gas blower and it takes you over an hour to do your property, switching to battery might be a big mistake. If it's half an hour with a single stage you should be more than fine going with a battery single or two stage machine.


Good points....my current situation requires about 45 minutes to mow and 45 to clear the driveway and walks. The Toro snowblower comes with a 60v 7.5ah battery, which I understand can also be used in the Toro mower.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Lowell said:


> Good points....my current situation requires about 45 minutes to mow and 45 to clear the driveway and walks. The Toro snowblower comes with a 60v 7.5ah battery, which I understand can also be used in the Toro mower.


Yes, the batteries run in a multitude of tools. You can always invest in additional batteries to prevent a possible stoppage mid clearing but they can get pricey. A 6.0ah is around $295. Which machine are you looking at?


----------



## Lowell (12 d ago)

JJG723 said:


> Yes, the batteries run in a multitude of tools. You can always invest in additional batteries to prevent a possible stoppage mid clearing but they can get pricey. A 6.0ah is around $295. Which machine are you looking at?


Probably the new 39921 snowblower and either 21357 or the 21466 mower. I'd get the mower without the battery.


----------



## Bearguy69 (1 mo ago)

Lowell said:


> I'm a new member....have owned a number of Toro snow blowers and mowers over the years. I am considering replacing both of my Toro gas powered machines with Toro electric powered ones. I'd be curious if anyone in the forum has done the same....and what your thoughts are. Also, I assume that the battery from the the mower can serve as an extra battery for the blower in the off-season...yes? Thanks.


Yes the Toro battery will work in both. I have a Toro electric mower and love it. You won’t be disappointed


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Lowell said:


> Probably the new 39921 snowblower and either 21357 or the 21466 mower. I'd get the mower without the battery.


i picked up the 60v leaf blower with a battery and if i get the mower it will have a battery also. if i were looking at a 60v snowblower i wouldn't purchase it without a battery you never know when you might need it


----------



## Bearguy69 (1 mo ago)

detdrbuzzard said:


> i picked up the 60v leaf blower with a battery and if i get the mower it will have a battery also. if i were looking at a 60v snowblower i wouldn't purchase it without a battery you never know when you might need it


They actually come with two batteries


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

Lowell said:


> Good points....my current situation requires about 45 minutes to mow and 45 to clear the driveway and walks. The Toro snowblower comes with a 60v 7.5ah battery, which I understand can also be used in the Toro mower.





Lowell said:


> Probably the new 39921 snowblower and either 21357 or the 21466 mower. I'd get the mower without the battery.


Well considering Toro's estimated run time for the 39921 with 10ah worth of batteries is 45 minutes, and is probably optimistic in ideal conditions, I don't think the blower would be a good idea.


----------



## Bearguy69 (1 mo ago)

bisonp said:


> Well considering Toro's estimated run time for the 39921 with 10ah worth of batteries is 45 minutes, and is probably optimistic in ideal conditions, I don't think the blower would be a good idea.


I would definitely agree. Plus cold temperatures are killer for batteries.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

I have thought about this idea too, we have a Makita blower and have about 6 batteries for it so we always have a pair of them charged up. One thing I don't like about the Makita charger is if you leave it in the garage, it doesn't work below 40*, in cold weather you have to bring the charger and batteries inside to charge them. I'd expect snowblowers to not have this problem, but it is something to check before buying. What is the coldest temp that the charger can tolerate?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

LouC said:


> What is the coldest temp that the charger can tolerate?


All Li-Ion batteries require a controlled temperature environment for charging and storage in order to get the maximum lifetime...
Typical instructions:

For best results, your battery should be charged in a location where the temperature is more than 40°F but less than 104°F. To reduce the risk of serious personal injury, do not store outside or in vehicles.
Do not place the charger and battery in an area of extreme heat or cold. They will work best at normal room temperature.
Always remove battery before storing the device. When battery becomes fully charged, unplug the charger from the power supply and remove the battery from the charger.


----------

